# First Spawn of -> (Male) Red Blue Cellophane Koi Veil tail X (Female) Red Shade Veil tail Fries



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi all, I'm *Madhan *and this is My first spawning Post, actually it's my first post here. I liked to make my first betta breeding and spawning of the fries a log for future personal satisfaction and if somehow this helps others. And I have a major doubt in starting discussion here, it asks for what this discussion is about, in it there's 'betta breeding' and 'betta spawning', they both can be merged, one's the action and other's the result of it right. _(Note: I'm Tamil living in Melur, Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India. Just free information, have it .)_

Ok enough loose talking, Let's start.


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

My female is comparatively very small than my male. In fact, I'd not planned to breed them now. I noticed that my female has a large number of eggs, in her belly as it'll explode soon for her size. So I tried to breed them.

Male -> Red Blue Cellophane Koi Veil tail ( : I know, I'm bad at naming : )










Female -> Red Shade Veil Tail


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

Eggs Laid: 29, Nov 2020
I noticed that they laid and placed the eggs in the bubble nest in the morning.


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

Eggs Hatched: 01, Dec 2020.
Some started hatching yesterday night itself, but all came to life on this day morning after 2 days. After hatching the fries count is much larger than I thought by seeing eggs. Approximately there will be more than 120 new nature's creations.


















So technically what should be their actual birthday, Egg laid day, or hatched day?


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hatch day, because when the eggs were laid, they were _alive_ but not yet conscious. It's the same for humans, our birthday is the same day we came out, not when our mom got pregnant. It's up to you, that's just my opinion


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> Hatch day, because when the eggs were laid, they were _alive_ but not yet conscious. It's the same for humans, our birthday is the same day we came out, not when our mom got pregnant. It's up to you, that's just my opinion


Sound's right and a warm welcome to you, brother. It's nice to have someone around .
And good night bro, it's 1 AM here now 😴.


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

___madhan___ said:


> Sound's right and a warm welcome to you, brother. It's nice to have someone around .
> And good night bro, it's 1 AM here now 😴.


Good night


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

Most of my fries are always staying at the bottom and barely moves. Is it normal or should I have to do something?, it's the third day of them hatching.










....?


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

___madhan___ said:


> Most of my fries are always staying at the bottom and barely moves. Is it normal or should I have to do something?, it's the third day of them hatching.
> 
> View attachment 1024158
> 
> ...


Do you do water changes? They're very susceptible to water quality. What are you feeding?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Usually laying on the bottom is quite normal, unless you see trouble breathing or dead fry. In the wild its a natural instinct to lay low till they use their yolk sack up.


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> Do you do water changes? They're very susceptible to water quality. What are you feeding?


They didn't even start to free swim yet So that I haven't started feeding and also haven't changed the water, but I reduced the water level for the fries to reach the bubble nest easily. I have Baby Brine Shrimps and don't have any live feed culture other than that. Also need some directions to feed and take care of them.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

You'll want to feed once they are free swimming and you notice the fry searching for food or eating junk off the bottom.


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Usually laying on the bottom is quite normal, unless you see trouble breathing or dead fry. In the wild its a natural instinct to lay low till they use their yolk sack up.


Hi brother, I'm not sure those fries are dead or just relaxing. When the male pass by them, they woke up and try to reach the nest. And some hanging fries are also, falling frequently.


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> You'll want to feed once they are free swimming and you notice the fry searching for food or eating junk off the bottom.


Ok, but what should I give them as the first feed. I only have baby brine shrimps now in my hand. Some on youtube say if live culture is not available, we can give boiled egg yolk as the alternative first feed, shall I?

...?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I fed mine brine shrimp as a first food. Do have a significant amount? You'll want to start hatching them now if you haven't done so already.


----------



## ___madhan___ (Dec 1, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> I fed mine brine shrimp as a first food. Do have a significant amount? You'll want to start hatching them now if you haven't done so already.


I asked the question mainly because the size of the betta fries made me. Its mouth is so minute and I doubted that it'll allow BBS to enter. Thanks .

I always hatching BBS, because I'm feeding them to the Molly and Guppy fries born in the communal tank recently.


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

___madhan___ said:


> I asked the question mainly because the size of the betta fries made me. Its mouth is so minute and I doubted that it'll allow BBS to enter. Thanks .
> 
> I always hatching BBS, because I'm feeding them to the Molly and Guppy fries born in the communal tank recently.


You can always feed infusoria. It's very nutritious and tiny. When they are bigger, switch to brine shrimp.


----------



## lollipophead (Dec 3, 2021)

Male -> Red Blue Cellophane Koi Veil tail ( : I know, I'm bad at naming : )
Female -> Red Shade Veil Tail

Was this spawn sucessful? I just made an account to ask if you got to see how the offspring look because I have a koi veiltale and I love how he looks. I also got a red veiltail female recently and although I don't plan to breed them, I am really curious to see how the babies turned out.


----------

